# Clippers vs Cavs | Feb 7th | 7PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_*Game 48*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(27-21) VS* *Los Angeles Clippers** (24-24)*

_*Wednesday, February 7th, 2007*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FS Ohio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* Quicken Loans Arena, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*



> The Cleveland Cavaliers are sliding down the Eastern Conference standings,
> and their inconsistency and sputtering offense are beginning to frustrate All-Star
> LeBron James.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie drills a 3 early

Drills another one off the double trap on Z


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron looking to push early, Cavs off to a pretty strong start


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great recognition looking to Z again until the Clips stop the double


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brand dominating Gooden


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron really pushing the pace, banks it in off the glass.

Need to pick up the defense though, Cavs up 17-14


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Brand dominating Gooden


That's simply a bad match up for Gooden. Maybe my memories are deceiving me but I had the thought of Randolph doing the same once upon a time. It's just a bad physical match up for Gooden.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF is Hughes problem? MAN he pisses me off. All he is doing is firing jumpers, he is a terrible shooter, attack the basket


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Also what is the deal with Brown's rigid sub pattern? Gibson and Z are on fire but he has in his mind he has to get them out at the 5 min mark = WHY?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

E. Snow in the game around 2:30 of the 1st quarter. 

Elton Brand with a hook. 12 points on 5/9 shooting.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I still can't believe Lebron can't get any calls. Is this out of spite or something?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big 3 by Marshall to nearly end the 1st quarter. Cleveland 28-26 over Los Angeles after one quarter of play.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm not confident we can keep up this pace. Brown needs to double Brand or he will score 40 tonight easy. 

And LBJ is getting fouled but he needs to worry about finishing the layups, those are shots he can make even with the foul.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brandname said:


> I still can't believe Lebron can't get any calls. Is this out of spite or something?


This is every Cleveland fan's worst nightmare. If LeBron isn't getting the respect he got last year, then simply attacking the basket to draw fouls, get free-throws and quickly get Cleveland shooting the bonus is out of the question. Such treatment would only encourage LeBron to play on the perimeter even more and settle for jumpers even more now. Not good at all.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I like that we're pushing the tempo. We seem to be getting some easier looks than before.

You can tell we're struggling adapting a little, though. We don't look used to trying to get scores off the secondary break.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z really giving us good mins


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Everything Donyell shoots is flat. It's no wonder he goes into funks where the jump hook clangs off the iron and anytime Marshall shoots a 3-ball from any place on the court except for the corners, looks flat and clanks off the rim (and backboard). He has no margin for error in his shooting technique. The feel on his shot must lack precision.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow again sees extended minutes. More than Gibson despite his hot start


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha with an ugly drive. But it went in and I'll take it.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

so right now is sasha making himself trade bait or is he making larry look expendable (like larry needed any help with that)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha still producing. Looks like we found our sparkplug off the bench. 

I like our team if we can cut the mins of guys like Snow, Marshall, and DJ for Sasha, Gibson, AV.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> so right now is sasha making himself trade bait or is he making larry look expendable (like larry needed any help with that)


I hope Ferry doesn't trade Sasha, he is playing pretty damn good. He's had streaks before but now his mindset - attacking the hoop and bringing it on D is the difference and not hot shooting


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow....LBJ


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

we're still only shooting 36% from the field, can't win consistently (at all) with that, no one should shoot from more than 10 feet from the basket unless you have a nickname that is a part of the female anatomy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Like the adjustment of bringing a double on Brand. Outside of a few dumb subs, well coached game so far by Brown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

STRONG finish to this qtr. Great 1st half so far


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gibson = best shooter on the planet


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 57-43 at halftime (14 point lead).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs only shoot 42% from the field but we get 11 more shots off the increased tempo. We still suck on offense but we get so many more attempts up that it's all good. :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The difference in pace shows in their faces more than anything. They're happy now that they have a little more freedom. And they're trying harder as a result.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie needs to look to create off the dribble more instead of always deferring to Lebron and Larry


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Boobie needs to look to create off the dribble more instead of always deferring to Lebron and Larry


If he can master the drive and dish to the big man under the basket, he'll be a serious weapon.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Does Lebron not like getting the ball in the post? We don't even try to get him the ball down there, doesn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

He gets it once there and it's an immediate 3 sec call. We should look to him every time down


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, they needed to get a dunk off that 5 on 2 break.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron moving the ball pretty well. Threw off his rhythm it seems but opening up things for his teammates.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thank God there was a foul on that play. Donyell.... c'mon.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Thank God there was a foul on that play. Donyell.... c'mon.


LOL


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 74-61 after 3 quarters of play.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron really hasn't done anything in this game and we are still up big. Hopefully he gets it going in the 4th


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're playing a good game so far. We're actually picking up the intensity. Something we haven't done since the first game w/o Lebron and the Sacramento game before that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I love what Sasha is giving us lately. Hopefully Ferry doesn't trade him


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

i'm glad to see damon jones getting in some good practice for the 3 point shootout


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

we have really shut down brand since the first quarter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hopefully this win can get the team going. 2 big one's coming up with Miami and LA


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 94, LA Clippers 77*


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

I was really impressed by the cavs this game. I dont think cleveland needs to be a team like phoenix, but they just need to push the ball like they did today. 1 of the things from todays game that really suprised me was how well we pushed with big Z on the court. He ran the floor well & also threw some good outlet passes.

1 thing that bothered me were the defensive matchups at parts of the game. I found it strange that when livingston, cassell & mobley were on the court, livingston was guarded by gibson, mobley by lebron & cassell by hughes, especially when sam was bringing the ball up the court.

I've always thought that the cavs have alot of weapons on offense & today it showed by the team actually spreading the floor. Please Dan Ferry, do not trade sasha, he is exactly what the cavs need right now. It's not that he is scoring, its the way he is scoring. He attacks the basket & doesnt just stand around, he makes things happen. The way he played today totally changed the way the cavs usually play with lebron sitting on the bench. Also, if sasha continues to play like this, Mike Brown has to run the lineup of lebron, hughes & sasha more often, it just causes so many matchup problems for other teams.

I think as the season goes on, Mike Brown has to incorporate gibson into the offense a lot more. Teams are gonna realise how great a shooter he is & that is really gonna open up alot of attacking opportunities for him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What's with Gibson getting 0 assists?

Still love Sasha and Boobie taking minutes from Jones/Snow. Hopefully Shannon Brown can blossom now as well


----------

